# GI



## hema0726 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you bill CPT CODE 45381 2 TIMES IN SEPERATE LINE OR AS QUANTITY 2


----------



## mhcpc (Apr 22, 2010)

No.  The description says injection(s).


----------

